# Hi new to martial talk



## SethG (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello all, my name is Seth and I thought I would introduce myself.  I actually heard of this site from a very good friend and long time training partner, fellow student, and now co-instructor of Modern Arnis, Dalum.

He has informed me of this site and what a great resource, you come very highly recommended.  

Anyway, on my backgrond, I started studying Arnis at age 15 before that not too much formal martial arts.  I continued studying and my instructor worked in other styles such as american boxing, wing chung, muay thai, and more.  Once I left for college at Michigan State I studied Hopkido with professor Kim, who himself is an 8th dan in TKD as well as was the Coach for the MSU Judo team.

Now, I am not the most proficient street fighter, but I do enjoy fighting theory and body mechanics.  I am a thinker and hone and develop new forms, and motions of my students and fellow trainees.

Thank you, and I look forward to sharing ideas with everyone
-Seth

Arnis@sethghouston.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome Seth.

Look around ask some questions, and chime in and give us your thoughts.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome Seth!  I look forward to your posts.  If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.  Happy Posting :wavey:


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Howdy


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 28, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey:  Welcome, & I hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking forward to your contributions to MartialTalk!  Welcome!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 28, 2005)

SethG said:
			
		

> Hello all, my name is Seth and I thought I would introduce myself. I actually heard of this site from a very good friend and long time training partner, fellow student, and now co-instructor of Modern Arnis, Dalum.
> 
> He has informed me of this site and what a great resource, you come very highly recommended.
> 
> ...


 
Hya Seth! Nice to have you with us.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Seth,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

-Palusut


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2005)

welcome to the forum
Yake your time and look around the site I'm sure there is a lot you will find interesting.
Let us know more about the Martial Arts activeity on at MSU


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2005)

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome, Seth.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gemini (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Seth.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome and happy poating
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Seth! I hope you have many happy days here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Seth! :wavey:

Welcome to MT. You're friend is right about this being a great board. I look forward to your contributions as well. 

Happy Posting!
:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey, Seth!


----------



## Dalum (Nov 28, 2005)

Howdy from across town!  Glad to see you aboard. (Finally!   )


----------



## Sarah (Nov 28, 2005)

*waves*

Hi Seth, glad you could join us

Happy posting


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT, happy posting!!


----------



## still learning (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training.  If you get a chance read the book " Verbal Judo", this is what martial arts classes need to add to all our training also......just my thoughts.............Aloha


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 5, 2005)

SethG said:
			
		

> Hello all, my name is Seth and I thought I would introduce myself. I actually heard of this site from a very good friend and long time training partner, fellow student, and now co-instructor of Modern Arnis, Dalum.
> 
> He has informed me of this site and what a great resource, you come very highly recommended.
> 
> ...


 
Sup d00d.


----------

